# Question about the Q7



## nafees khaiser (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi
I am new here. I kinda like the Q7, does anyone know when they will hit the show rooms. I would like to look at one for my wife. Does it have 7 passenger seating?
Thanks
Nafees Khaiser


----------



## Maflagulator (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: Question about the Q7 (nafees khaiser)*

There is a pre-production model at the dealership where I work. It is badged as a 3.6l but has a 4.2l V8. Silver with black and yes it has the glass roof and third row seating. We put it next to a Cayenne and it is in fact bigger, not by much but it is longer and taller. very nice car and its been getting a lot of attention. probably a year too late but this car will sell!! we expect them within the next nine months.


----------



## RunningOfTheRings (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: Question about the Q7 (nafees khaiser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nafees khaiser* »_Hi
I am new here. I kinda like the Q7, does anyone know when they will hit the show rooms. I would like to look at one for my wife. Does it have 7 passenger seating?
Thanks
Nafees Khaiser

I was told first US deliveries will happen in April 2006.


----------

